# chapman jd/mfa anyone?



## bluegreen (Dec 6, 2009)

anyone applying now or a current student?

i just want to know how we'll be evaluated by the law school and dodge b/c theres such a huge difference between what is good for film school and what is good for law school...


----------



## weekendwarrior (Dec 15, 2009)

I just applied today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## story2tell (Dec 16, 2009)

I feel, as a lawyer, I should give some advice about doing a joint MFA/JD.  Even though I am now, many years later, applying for an MFA, I would not do a joint MFA/JD program. 

Why?  Because they are two completely different disciplines that teach different skills. The primary purpose of law school is to teach you how to think and write like a lawyer.  Conformity is a key element of legal education.  Graduates of law schools are judged on an objective standard, not a subjective standard.  That is, how do you stack up against thousands of other graduates every year.  What sets you apart may actually hinder your success.  

What?  

Employers look at grades and the quality of your law school well into your legal career. Shockingly during this recession I have seen job postings for lawyers with 20 years of experience that state "academic excellence required."

What is academic excellence in law school?  Graduating in the top 10 or 20 percent of your class.  That is the most important goal a law student should have.  The second most important goal should be writing for the primary law review, and if that doesn't work out participating in a secondary journal or moot court.  

Harsh?  Well, it might be but its reality.  I would talk to graduates of the joint MFA/JD program to find out if they are using both degrees in their jobs.  I am willing to bet the answer is no. Why?  Because even my friends with JD/MBAs say you really use one and not the other when  you graduate from a joint degree.  

Plenty of lawyers become producers without ever stepping foot in a graduate program for film. Just like they become real estate developers, financial advisers etc.  Degrees are not really necessary for many careers.  However, for law a degree is required and...

you need to go to the best school into which you get in and concentrate on the law side of studies if you want to be a lawyer.  if you want to be a producer or filmmaker, go to a film school where you can get a strong background in the business side of film making.  

Oddly, both of you seem to be in states with excellent publicly funded law schools.  If you really want to go to law school and film school, I would go to your state schools (UNC, UT-Austin).  After graduating, if film is still something that interests you, I would go for a separate MFA.  The tuition you save on law school will be more than the two year MFA will cost. 

Good luck.


----------

